# Blacklick Creek



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Well I am off to fish Blacklick Creek for the first time ever. I will post when I get back telling how I did.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Been awhile since I posted(or fished much, golf is the new girlfriend), I fished Blacklick Friday behind my house here in picktown and destroyed the place, even with my two kids(boy 8, girl 6) playing and wading in the pools below me. Like most streams now, water is hot and low flow, and this creek is gin clear. Not many deep holes, one a stone's throw from my house is deepest i ever found, over 6 feet deep with big rocks and a few stumps, funny thing is it never seems to produce the fish. I caught aroiund 40 fish in 2 hours, no joke, most tiny things, but a heck of alot of fun. Got 2 huge smallies around 1/2 pound( huge for this place) in water so thin that you would never believe it. Thats te trick to this creek, if its not in the shade, no fish, and they prefer the swift areas with some type of eddie or break, only needs to be 6 inches deep to hold the bigger fish if there is protection. All I used was a wee rebel craw on 4 pound line, the line is ultra important i think with the clear water, I caught nothing with the baitcaster and 8 pound line, loooked like rope. The creek has plenty of baitfish, but the craws were not plentlyful at all for some reason, but they loved the rebel craw thats for sure. Next time out I'm hitting the darby with the kayak, any good start and take out spots? Going to go when this weather pattern stops and cools off a tad, I think all the fish are stressed out with the water temps, and never been to darby, I know thats a sin...
Mike


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Well I went to Three Creeks park (where Big Walnut, Alum Creek, and Blacklick Creek come together) and started there. First let me say Blacklick SUCKS. I didn't even fish it because I couldn't find any areas with deep enough water to fish. I also think this creek is spring fed in alot of areas, because when I was walking it, it was alot colder that it should have been. I ended up fishing Big Walnut instead. I didn't get :S , but only caught 6-7 fish (thats bad for me). I also made friends with the ranger there which is cool. I will have to go back and fish Alum Creek next time. Blacklick Creek would be great for wading if you aint fishing. It is a nice cold creek that would help cool you down on them really hot days.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That part of the creek I never tried, but the more upstresm you go, the better, and its thin water, a totally different stlye of fishing than Alum and big Walnut. The fish hold more to shade and flow, not depth. Thats what messes people up thinking its too shallow to hold good fish, most fish I catch there are under a foot of water, alot less. if you see a shade spot around alot of full sun, I BET there is a fish there, think smaller lures and presentation is key as is light line. I love fishing it because most pass on it being too shallow, I fish it like a trout stream, and yes its alot colder, it is always that way, nice to cool down.
Mike
PS- PM me if you need more...
Mike


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Blacklick is more of a finesse creek. Takes something to get the fish out. Sometimes softcraws  .


----------



## sharkattack (Jun 1, 2005)

I spent all my minor years playing in blacklick creek lived 20 yr in reynoldsburg. It was where i learned to catch crawdads as a kid, would hold up to 5-6 in my left hand while i caught them in my right, till i would get back to the bucket to hold them to go fishing. would peel the tails off and remove the shell to get the fresh white meat for bait have caught several nice fish thru the earlier years. alot of fun times from body surfing after a heavy rain to breaking off a large chunk of ice and floating down stream on it. I remember the time i was playing a concrete damn behind reynoldsburg PD station where the ball diamonds are and fell in and was stuck under the damn till my brother reached in and pulled me out. he was fishing and i was playing must have been about 6 yr old at the time . but i have many good memories of catching nice fish. if i recall correctly it is the home of my largest rock bass i have ever caught. Thanks for the memories i believe i need to return there to search deeper in the memory bank, try to relive old memories

Thanks Again (Pat)


----------



## Boilie (Jul 15, 2005)

anyone remember those "surf the olentangy" t-shirts from the mid 80's?

on a similar note, I have actually seen someone surf (on a surfboard) the snake river in jackson hole wyoming. they were on the front side of a wave (facing up stream) and could actually work their way up river a little as the wave changed. they could only go for about 30-40 seconds but it was really cool to watch. was on the rapids called "lunchcounter" or "meatcounter" I believe (this was back in 92)

thanks for the story, 6 in one hand - you're hardcore!


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

When I was a kid my dad used to take me fishing at Blacklick somewhere near where Winchester Pike crosses it. We always caught fish there. We used to catch nice crappies and rock bass, and an occasional smallmouth. I remember catching some nice channel cats and suckers there also. That was at least 35 years ago.

I have more recently fished Blacklick upstream from Three Creeks, east of Hamilton Road. There are some deeper holes there.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

stumpsitter said:


> I have more recently fished Blacklick upstream from Three Creeks, east of Hamilton Road. There are some deeper holes there.


I will have to check that area out sometime then.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Sounds like 2-wt fly fishing water to me.


----------



## BKent (Mar 31, 2005)

Shark attack that damn is my back yard! My yard hits the creek right across from the playground in JFK park (behind RPD). Unfortunatly some idiot drown on the damn so the city blew up all the damns...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I cut my teeth on the Big Walnut some 30 years ago, what a different creek it was then compared to now, but that can be said with all the creeks around here I suppose. Blacklick is teeming with life, best creek around here I ever went looking for bait is the Rocky Fork creek that runs thru Gahanna, man that place was a bait shop, looks the same as Blacklick but has alot of ravines and waterfalls on it, some of the wildest place I've ever seen here in central OHIO, its all private and hard to get to. Just waiting for the next storm to raise the water levels about 6 inches or so to Kayak, don't like the raging creek, too dangerous for this guy.
Mike


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes Rocky Fork Creek is nice also. I use to live on Hamilton rd. in Gahanna and would wade that creek all the time looking for snakes. It did have Goldfish (or Koi) in it. I know where a nice hole is right under a waterfall behind a place we called "Purple Mountain". I aint never fished it other than trying to catch the Goldfish.


----------

